# Aquascaping Suggestions for 10g Shrimp Tank



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe attach the moss to the log? Or you could put it on a few small rocks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff-PA (Jun 5, 2016)

Opare said:


> Maybe attach the moss to the log? Or you could put it on a few small rocks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was actually thinking of sort of weaving it through the ferns on the log. And I do have a bunch of river stones.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff-PA (Jun 5, 2016)

Well here it is. Not too impressed. The moss was messier to work with than I anticipated. I think the footprint of the tank was larger in my mind's eye.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

In a shrimp tank you likely will want to cull them to get better color.
So I'd think ease of removing things in your way of doing that to be the prime issue.
Fern on a log so you can just lift out those plants for example.
And BTW...Java Fern will rot if exposed to air for long. So if you take them out to
catch some shrimp be sure to submerge them entirely while you do that.


----------



## Geoff-PA (Jun 5, 2016)

Raymond S. said:


> In a shrimp tank you likely will want to cull them to get better color.
> So I'd think ease of removing things in your way of doing that to be the prime issue.
> Fern on a log so you can just lift out those plants for example.
> And BTW...Java Fern will rot if exposed to air for long. So if you take them out to
> catch some shrimp be sure to submerge them entirely while you do that.




Would using a turkey baster make it easier to catch them?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Never tried that. I'd be suspicious that the hole in it might be too small and therefore hurt them.


----------



## Geoff-PA (Jun 5, 2016)

I thought the same thing. I could cut the tip so that the opening is a little wider.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

What were you aiming for with the design? I think there are some issues of scale that work against the 1/3 placement of the main piece.

Bump: The main rock creates a huge tension in the current position. I do visual design for a profession, not that I am an expert in this field - I have a failing tank thus far. You have a 50% of the total width rock, placed with 10% space on the right which makes it 10% the middle axis of the tank,. You can start to reduce this by getting a smaller rock, and shifting the entity to the right side of the tank. If you don't want a smaller rock, because plants are attached, move it to farthest right, and plant something very small on the very left as a counter point. Then take a photo and repost. 



Geoff-PA said:


> I thought the same thing. I could cut the tip so that the opening is a little wider.


----------



## Geoff-PA (Jun 5, 2016)

sfshrimp said:


> What were you aiming for with the design? I think there are some issues of scale that work against the 1/3 placement of the main piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Bump: The main rock creates a huge tension in the current position. I do visual design for a profession, not that I am an expert in this field - I have a failing tank thus far. You have a 50% of the total width rock, placed with 10% space on the right which makes it 10% the middle axis of the tank,. You can start to reduce this by getting a smaller rock, and shifting the entity to the right side of the tank. If you don't want a smaller rock, because plants are attached, move it to farthest right, and plant something very small on the very left as a counter point. Then take a photo and repost.




Honestly, just something natural looking. A hollow log on a riverbed with some plants and stones strewn around it. There really isn't much I could do with the log (it's actually a log, not a stone haha) as far as moving it around or replacing with something smaller (java ferns are glued to it), but I did put one of the nanas as a counterpoint to the left. Not sure if it's a good counterpoint, though. Then I rearranged the stones so that it's as if they washed up against the log in a current. I got that suggestion on another forum. I appreciate your help. I hope it at least looks a little better now than it did before.


----------



## lotsalotls (Jun 18, 2014)

I think, if you're going for a riverbed type look, tan/white sand might make it look much more natural. The black sand makes the stones seem slightly out of place.


----------



## Geoff-PA (Jun 5, 2016)

Perhaps. The focus is more on the shrimp. The RCS will pop against the black. While it's not an exact replica of a river bed or lake bottom or pond bottom at all, I just wanted it to look as natural-ish as possible. I appreciate the suggestion. [emoji3]


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

I think gray stones would look better in your scape vs the lighter colored ones...


----------

